# Desert Growers



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

Look for other folks that grow in the desert southwest in containers or not maybe we could start with some tips and tricks. We desert dwellers know that when seed and or plants say full sun they dont mean our kind of sun.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Desert gardening*

Here in St. George, Utah summers (110 F +) the direct sun is too much for some plants and some growers will make canopies of shade screen material to help reduce the direct impact of the sun.
The other thing we find out about desert soil is that it's not normally very fertile so you really have to create your own good growing soil by bringing in soil or amending the existing soil with much organic matter and doing so over time.
It is a challenge to garden in the desert, but I have known many people who have been able to make a go of it, so it keeps me motivated and working at it.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

My neighbor had a great garden last year. He did shade much of it. He lost much of his produce when the javilina busted through his fence and ate/destroyed much of it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> My neighbor had a great garden last year. He did shade much of it. He lost much of his produce when the javilina busted through his fence and ate/destroyed much of it.


We have Peccary as well. Since we are in the foothills (but still the high desert) they haven't been seen here as often. Skunks are the major garden threat here. We are too densely populated for deer to venture in but not as populated as the college town on the other side of the hills from us.

Here we have a lot of orchards and citrus groves (wild as well as intended) so I think as long as you have decent soil and water "full sun" plants will deal with a good dose of shade.


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

Thats a bummer about the animals. My only animal problem is my dog from time to time wanted to eat berrys or dig, but i have pretty much taken can of that. At the moment because the groumd out here isnt the greatest i have built a few raised garden beds and now that its summer i have had to build a shade.


----------

